# 3 new patients at the bird repair center



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

These little guys came in over the weekend. Such cuties they kind of just make you smile.

NAB


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Omgosh there so darn cute  .

There eye's just look at you as If there mind readers lol.

Great pics.


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

That is so awesome. I always wanted an owl for a pet. I read the text under the picture. I never knew the stood on one foot to gain strenght.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cuteness factor is off the scale with those little ones!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Three little cuties all in a row!  

Thank you for the information on their leg excercises, very interesting. Isn't it amazing how mother nature carefully outlined their instinct to do this for their own survival? Remarkable.  

Thanks for sharing, Nab.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Real sweeties, Nab.

What size are adults compared to a bald eagle?

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

Are they really great horned owl chicks?...they look so similar to the other 3 you found not too long ago and those were decided to be screech owls. They really are cute, baby owls


I wish them well


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*They're similar*

But the Western Screech Owls (below) don't have the pronounced horns on their head and they won't get nearly as big as the GHOs. The GHOs can grow to 20-25 inches with a 4+ ft. wingspan.

NAB 

At this age both GHO and WSO are equally cute I think.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

Ah yes, now that you posted the picture of the screech owls again, I can see the little differences Yep, definitely they are equally cute at this age, both species


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful babies! When we walk a nearby trail at dusk, we frequently hear a GHO. So cool!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Nab! You get the bestest BABIES!  

I hope all will grow up big and strong! Give them a wink and pet for me!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Nab,


Wow...!

Totally adorable..!


I bet they can eat, too...Winged-stomachs I would imagine...


Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*They do like to eat and click their beaks*

You have to wear a welders glove on one hand and hold them while putting sliced up pieces of calves liver or chicken liver in their mouths with a pair of forceps. Even at this age those talons are sharp like needles and once they get into your skin they don't let go easily. They will click their beaks sometimes, one will click then the others will join in and they will click in unison click, click, click then one of them will miss a beat and they will all stop and look at each other like "it wasn't me" then one will click again and they start over - they are hilarios to watch.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

nabisho said:


> You have to wear a welders glove on one hand and hold them while putting sliced up pieces of calves liver or chicken liver in their mouths with a pair of forceps. Even at this age those talons are sharp like needles and once they get into your skin they don't let go easily. They will click their beaks sometimes, one will click then the others will join in and they will click in unison click, click, click then one of them will miss a beat and they will all stop and look at each other like "it wasn't me" then one will click again and they start over - they are hilarios to watch.
> 
> NAB


That is SOOOOO FUNNY!!! ROFL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

nabisho said:


> They will click their beaks sometimes, one will click then the others will join in and they will click in unison click, click, click then one of them will miss a beat and they will all stop and look at each other like "it wasn't me" then one will click again and they start over - they are hilarios to watch.
> 
> NAB


Absolutely busting a gut here laughing    I sometimes get to see the owls that my rehabber friend is raising, and this is so very true. It is also hilarious to see a tiny little fuzzy being bow up and click, hiss, and sort of growl at the big, huge human who has the audacity to peek in and not offer a tasty food tidbit.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab, thanks for providing these pictures....those baby owls are just too adorable.....those eyes!!!

Linda


----------

